# Prami during my PCT instead of Caber



## msumuscle (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm just coming off a cycle that included tren and I never used any caber or prami to combat the prolactin sides.  I would like to use it during PCT to lower my prolactin levels.  The only sides I'm getting from the tren is the in the ground libido, basically its not there.  No gyno or anything else.  The only place I can find caber is Anabolic Body but I dont think theyll be able to get it to me by this Thursday to start PCT.  I've seen a lot of research comps that sell Prami.  Is prami just as good as caber?  What are the differences?


----------

